# Need a Quick Hand for a UNI thang



## SabrinaTse (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi, there. 

I'm a student from RMIT and doing research on Kids wear. 

Could anyone who buy kids wear for your kids in Australia please give me a super easy/quick hand with a survey? It only takes no more than 3 mins.

If you are willing to help, please ping me a private message and I will send you the survey link.

I will be so happy and appreciated for your help with this uni thang.


----------

